# The Real Meaning of Christmas



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is an anti-Christmas post that I have put on my blog (again):


The Real Meaning of Christmas (Repeat) « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 18, 2007)

Left you a comment on the blog.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 18, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Left you a comment on the blog.


----------

